# Glock sights



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a model 19, although the sights aren't bad, they are not my favorite, I prefer something narrower. I have never seen an aftermarket glock sight. Has anyone ever had the same thought.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

There are quite a few aftermarket sights available

Here is a link to Brownells
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ ... 10&si=True

Midway USA
http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/Default ... -4_8-16-32

Happy shopping


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess I havent seen many in person, I will check out the intertubes including the ones you have listed.


----------

